# winsock commands not found



## mavericknm (Sep 6, 2011)

Hi all,

Just got a machine from another company and I'm not allowed to re-image it but I need to get it on our network. I think its got some serious network configuration on it but don't know what.

Windows 2000 SP 4 machine

IP address/DNS are set to autoconfigure but the IP is stuck on an old address and the DNS is blank.

Setting a fixed IP/DNS doesn't work.

I can't ping anything successfully.

DHCP Server is unreachable

Other computers can successfully communicate with the router through the connected ethernet link.

Computer has been restarted multiple times.

netsh winsock reset 
results in winsock reset command not found

netsh int ip reset reset.log 
results in int ip reset reset.log command not found

I have tried WinsockxpFix.exe

The following commands work but don't solve the situation:
netsh <enter>
interface reset all
routing reset all
routing
dump
bye

Oh and just to be through, here is my ipconfig/all:
Windows 2000 IP Configuration 
Host Name: Machine
Primary DNS Suffix:
Node Type: Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled: No
WINS Proxy Enabled: No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
Connection-specific DNS Suffix:
Description: Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Desktop Adapter
Physical Address: ##-##-##-##-##-##
DHCP Enabled: Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled: Yes
Autoconfiguration IP address: 169.254.116.182
Subnet Mask: 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway:
DNS Servers:

All help is greatly appreciated. Please don't assume I know what I'm doing.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Welcome to TSF,

Uninstall the network adapter from Device Manager, then download and install the updated driver.


----------

